# rockford fosgate shallow sub



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

found this rockford on ebay. comes with the box as well and i think i can get it to fit in my ranger regular cab....should be better than the pioneer option and the si bm mkiii is on backorder till next month.


----------



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

Fosgate P3L-S12 12" Shallow Truck Subwoofer & Box New: eBay Motors (item 180498245516 end time May-23-10 11:02:20 PDT)


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

MB Quart RLP-304 (rlp304) - 12" Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix

Build a custom box.


----------



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

lol i was hoping someone would say it was a good idea...last time i tried to build a box, one side was longer than the other


----------



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

nice looking woofer though, thanks
never owned a mb quart but heard good things about their subs and components


----------



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

Power Acoustik 2/1 Ch. 800W Car Gothic Amplifier Amp: eBay Motors (item 270132010169 end time May-29-10 00:11:35 PDT)

will this amp be ok? 150 rms x 2 for each coil or would i be better off with a mono?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

edeher said:


> Power Acoustik 2/1 Ch. 800W Car Gothic Amplifier Amp: eBay Motors (item 270132010169 end time May-29-10 00:11:35 PDT)
> 
> will this amp be ok? 150 rms x 2 for each coil or would i be better off with a mono?


Kinda sucks that amp is not bridgeable at 2ohms; not that I would buy a PA anyway. I would look for a used class D amp in the classifieds or craigslist.
Like::
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/82383-ed-nine-2x-alpine-mrp-m500-mono-amp.html
Or this killer deal::
PRECISION POWER AMP OLD SKOOL PPI AMP


----------



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

NEW Power Acoustik BAMF-800/2 :: 2-Channel 800W Car Amp: eBay Motors (item 300436668846 end time Jul-11-10 13:15:26 PDT)

yea i built the box and got the sub but its dual voice coil at four ohms so i dont know how im going to wire it yet


----------



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

can i just wire each coil to its own channel...then its 300 rms split which matches the woofer


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

So which sub did you get? It's dual-4ohm? If so, that means you will want an amp that is mono 2 ohm stable if your looking for an amp below $100.

Maybe:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Plan...ewItem&pt=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item439ff6f9cd


----------



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

i bought the 2 channel already...so im going to have to put one coil to each channel and see how that works. i was thinking i could get the sub to four ohm but it can only be 2 or 8 ohms


----------



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

i installed the mb quart 12'' and it sounds good. thanks for the advice
im noticing allot of vibrations from the panels that cover the seat belt though...is there any way of insulating this to keep the noise down so i can enjoy the sub more?


----------



## 08Raider (Jun 17, 2010)

Use good a sound deadener, Elemental Designs makes a good one than cost less that Dynamat and you can also buy by the ft^3 so that you do not have to buy more than you need


----------

